# Thierry Klinkenberg Magura Brakepads



## aramis (5. August 2003)

Kennt ihr die Thierry Klinkenberg Bremsbeläge? Leider habe ich keine Bilder. Die Teile sehen aus wie die Koxx Beläge.
In Belgien sind die schon der absolute Renner. Ich fahre jetzt seit einer Weile auch selbst welche und bin total begeistert. Die Bremsleistung ist einfach spitze, dagegen sind die Montydinger ein schlechter Witz, und das auch auf ungeflexten Felgenflanken.
Zwei Biketrial-WM-Läufe bin ich damit gefahren und es gibt noch keine Zeichen von Abnutzung. Das Nassbremsverhalten ist dabei auch erstaunlich gut. (sehr viel besser als bei den Montys)

Nett wie ich bin, habe ich gleich einen ganzen Karton mit den Dingern mit nach D gebracht. Für *10,-  pro Stk* könnt ihr welche haben. Ohne Mist, danach wollt ihr keine anderen mehr fahren, also probierts mal aus 

Wer Interesse hat: pm oder E-Mail.


Aramis


----------



## Mario-Trial (5. August 2003)

was 10 pro Stk oder 10 pro Paar?

Wenns pro Paar ist, nehm ich auch welche. mehr kann ich z.Z. nicht ausgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. August 2003)

Is pro Stück. Sorry, aber die sind so teuer.


----------



## Mario-Trial (5. August 2003)

naja die Try All sind genauso teuer.

Also ich bekomm nach Llorett ne Koxx Felge, wenn ich die bezahlt hab muss ich sehen, dass ich endlich mal meine Kurbel klar bekomme (wegen Rockring) und wenn das erledigt ist und du auch noch welche hast, dann nehm ich natürlich welche


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. August 2003)

halt mir mal zwei zurrück!
fahre nämlich erstmal nach frankreich zu den weltjugentspielen, hätte dannach aber interresse daran!

Henrik!


----------



## Jerry (5. August 2003)

Ich bin Ende August wieder in Leipzig. Ich denke das ich mit Radl da bin. Lust auf ein bissl fahren mit mir? 
Achso und ich nehm auf jeden Fall 2 Stück, also bis büdde zurückhalten! THX


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. August 2003)

Wenn ich wüßte das du daran nix verdienst würd ich evtl. auch welche nehmen


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Ronny, für dich 20  pro Stück.  Früher oder später nimmst do sowieso welche.


----------



## joines (6. August 2003)

wieviele sind denn in dem karton, bzw wie lange denkst du hast du noch welche?
bei mir is nämlich auch grad ebbe aufm konto weil ich mir ne neue gabel gekauft habe bier: mtb-trialer)

würd mir auch gern welche holen


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. August 2003)

Aramis, die Koxx beläge sind das beste was ich je gefahren habe, ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund zu wechseln!

Verschleiß ist bei den Koxx gleich 0... Ich wollt die etwas Anfeilen weil die so sau dreckig waren, das ging nicht weil dieser Gummi so komisch ist... und egal ob nass oder trocken die Bremsen immer sau geil...


Ronny


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Na das ist doch schön für dich Ronny.

@Joines: Der Karton ist schon sogut wie leer. Aber ich werd mal versuchen, noch ein paar ranzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (6. August 2003)

Ara, wann treffenwer uns wieder zum Biken? dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht.... aber dann hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub, ich will mir mal deine Beläge ansehen...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Dieses Wochenende habsch auch keine Zeit. Das danach würde gehen und das danach auch noch mal. Das können wir ja gleich kombinieren, die PDMer wollen auch noch mal vorbeischnicken.

Oder, wir fahren mal zusammen nach PDM, das wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. August 2003)

Auf keinen fall nach PDM 
Ne also wenn sie kommen ist OK... das letzte mal war echt lustig nicht zuviele und nicht zuwenig leute... irgendwie ausgewogen...

Also alle vom letzten mal wieder Antraben! 

Ach und sagt mir bitte nochmal retzeitig bescheid das ich mal meine Pedalen wechseln wollte...


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. August 2003)

diesma bin ich aber auch dabei, es sei denn mir gehts wieder so besch!ssen. 

Naja wenn ihr es in 3 Wochen macht zumindest, bin ja vorher nich da.


----------



## Trialmatze (6. August 2003)

Jaja...im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes beschissen  Sorry 

Jedenfalls wäre ich bis zum 20. August auch immer dabei, wenn dann mein Bike fertig ist!


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. August 2003)

Ach, hast dir schon was neues ausgesucht!ß lass mal hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario-Trial (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *Jaja...im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes beschissen  Sorry
> *



Der war gut 

Fand ich aber echt net gut, wollte eigentlich mal sehen, was ihr alle so drauf habt


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Ach, hast dir schon was neues ausgesucht!ß lass mal hören! *



Die Frage kannste dir ja wohl selbst beantworten. Welches Bike hat der Matze als Bildschirmhintergrund? Welches Bike schaut er sich vor und nach dem Aufstehen ne halbe Stunde an? Von welchem Bike träumt er jede Nacht? Welches Bike hat nen 1065er Radstand, keinen Sattel und ist unzerstörbar??? 

Kleiner Tipp, es ist nicht Echo


----------



## wodka o (6. August 2003)

Ach, nur so´n olles Levelboss.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. August 2003)

*LOL*


----------



## elhefe (6. August 2003)

@ Leipziginterssierte...

Wir wollten ja immer schon... Das würde ja gut passen...
Ich hoffe auch terminlich... So mit Matze, Jerry, ara und alle andern Konsorten, die ich vergessen habe. Das sind ja dann doch schon viele.

@ Wodka...

Kommst Du mit? Und wenn ja, versuch Deiner Schwester das Auto aus den Rippen zu leiern. Sonst mach ich es...

Bis denne... tilo


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> Die Frage kannste dir ja wohl selbst beantworten. Welches Bike hat der Matze als Bildschirmhintergrund? Welches Bike schaut er sich vor und nach dem Aufstehen ne halbe Stunde an? Von welchem Bike träumt er jede Nacht? Welches Bike hat nen 1065er Radstand, keinen Sattel und ist unzerstörbar???
> ...



MOMENT!! Matze hat ne Forxx, also 1085mm *klugscheiß*

demnächst sind alle Leipziger (und Umgebung) mit Koxx unterwegs  

und nochwas, wie kann man sich sein Rad VOR dem aufstehen angucken?? Hat der ne fernbedienung an seinem Rechner?? lol


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. August 2003)

Mensch Geile Sache, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Wollen wir uns gleich auf den Samstag den 16.8 festlegen? Das währe ein Traum Termin, aber der 17. sonntag würde auch gehen. Ich währe aber für schon früh Treffen also so um 10 am HBF. was sagt ihr dazu? Den Hüngi bekomm ich schon rum.


----------



## joines (6. August 2003)

@ Aramis
ich bin jetz dann ne woche im urlaub, dann muss ich nochmal nachrechnen, wieviel geld mir dieses monat bleibt!
ich meld mich dann; wenn bis dahin keine mehr da sind hab ich eben pech gehabt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. August 2003)

Euer Koxx gesabere geht mir langsam auf die Eier.
Erinnert mich teilweise an die Grundschule   wo die Kinder die ganze Zeit über Marken rumlabern "hihi du hast gar keine Nike schuhe" bla bla bla.

Nicht jeder muss ein koxx haben und es gibt auch viele Leute (wich mich) die nen nicht-koxx rahmen nicht gleich nach nem Monat schrotten können.


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Ja, leider ist der Karton schon leer. Sind sogar welche aus Südhessen hier her gekommen und haben mich mit einer LX-Kurbel bedroht, damit ich ihnen welche gebe.

Ich werde mal versuchen, bis nächste Woche noch eine Ladung zu besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. August 2003)

Ich bin kein echo fan oder sonst was, ich fahr nur eins. Ein bike ist für mich eben nur ein Bike zum fahren.

Was mir auf die Eier geht sind die ganzen zynischen  Kommentare gegenüber den anderen Bikes. Ist einfach nur Kindergarten.

oh und ich wollte nicht auf dein Fahrkönnen anspielen, du fährst sicherlich 10x besser als ich.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. August 2003)

Jetzt will ich aber nochmal an den Beitrg erinner mit dem Treffen auf der vorhigen seite, was sagt ihr dazu? Währ doch edel, machen wir ne richtige Trial Jam in Berlin, so wie es aussieht passt es ja bei jedem ganz gut!

Kann auch mal einer mit nem Pace kommen?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> eine kante ankoxxen
> ...


----------



## biker ben (7. August 2003)

jo der name is echt geil. 
und die bikes find ich vom aussehn auch super, ich bereuhe das ich an meinem bike nen sattel hab, wo ich mich eh ned wirklich draufsetzen kann. mal bissl sägen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. August 2003)

Ara, wie kommst du da drauf das ich kreische wenn ein Kratzer an meinem Bike ist!?


Es sind immer so vorurteile von dir und Matze die garnicht stimmen... Das Rad ist zum Fahren da...


----------



## aramis (7. August 2003)

Jaja, betroffene Hunde bellen.  Hab das mit keinem Wort behauptet; du liest wieder Dinge zwischen den Zeilen, die dort überhaupt nicht stehen.  Matze, kannst du noch mal das Bild mit dem Ronny in der geilen Pose auf dem Trainingsgelände rauskramen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. August 2003)

Ich glaub an meinem Bike sind nur unterdurchschnittliche Kratzer weil ich einfach das kann was ich will und versuche...


----------



## Trialmatze (7. August 2003)

@ Aramis 

welches?


----------



## Trialmatze (7. August 2003)

oder das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (7. August 2003)

das is aba auch net schlecht


----------



## wodka o (7. August 2003)

Das zweite Bild ist echt geil!


----------



## Trialmatze (7. August 2003)

@ Ronny

Na du bist gut...





> weil ich einfach das kann was ich will und versuche...



Bist du da stolz drauf??? Ewig auf dem gleichen Level zu fahren und das mit dem Supa Richi??? Außerdem gibt es dafür genug Gegenbeweise, dass es net so ist...aber darauf will ich nicht rumreiten. Wenn du es i. O. findest dir nen neuen Frame zimmern zu lassen, der wirklich gut ist und dann noch auf "Devil-Level" fährst, dann ist ja gut....


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. August 2003)

Was heist Devil Level?

Mußten die Fotos unbedingt sein? Das nächste mal wenn ich sehe das einer mit ner Kamera auf mich hällt schlag ich die ihm vom Gesicht!!!

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. August 2003)

genau Matze, was heisst Devil Level?


----------



## aramis (7. August 2003)

Boah Matze, eins hätte auch gereicht.

Ronny, mach dir da mal nix draus. Von der Klassenfahrt in der zehnten Klasse kursiert auch ein EXTREM peinliches Bild von mir (ich möchte nicht näher darauf eingehen) was nach wie vor unter meinen alten Klassenkameraden (und leider auch Kameradinnen) kursiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. August 2003)

Nadann poste mal bitte


----------



## biker ben (7. August 2003)

also ich habe mein pads heute bekommen werd sie aber erst ausprobieren wenn ich mein neues laufrad endlich mal bekomm.
dürfte so mitte nächster woche sein.
danke


----------



## elhefe (7. August 2003)

@ Devil

1. Ging es unrsprünglich nicht um Brake-Pads und nicht um ne Verabredung.

2. Wollten wir nicht in LE trialen, statt in Berlin. 

3. Ich dachte, Du kennst Dich nicht aus in Berlin.  

@ Ronny

Also ich finde die Fotos echt gut. Habe herzhaft gelacht. Tut mir leid, dass es auf Deine Kosten war, aber irgendwann ist ein jeder mal dran.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. August 2003)

Hmm naja... so schlimm oder lustig finde ich die auch nicht...


----------



## aramis (7. August 2003)

Ach, ich habe sowieso erstmal keine mehr, ihr könnt den Thread also ruhig missbrauchen.


----------



## aramis (7. August 2003)

Doppelpost


----------



## Jerry (7. August 2003)

*heul* Muss das unbedingt am 16 sein?
Da bin ich uffa IGA! *heul*

Will auch mal wieder ne Trialsession mitmachen! *heul*


Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (8. August 2003)

@ Ronny



> Hmm naja... so schlimm oder lustig finde ich die auch nicht...



seh ich genauso und nur deswegen habsch die gepostet! Wenn dir das gegen den Strich ging >>> Sorry

@ Devil T

Das  hättest du dir sparen können. Was regst du dich auf als zukünftiger Pace-Fahrer??? Außerdem war es anders gemeint. Ich meinte, dass Ronny nicht offensichtlich besser fährt als mit dem Devil. Also fährt er noch auf Devil-Level...das hat in dem Sinne nichts mit dem Hersteller zu tun!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. August 2003)

Naja das hab ich dann auch irgendwie so gesehen aber da hatte ich schon gepostet


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. August 2003)

Naja also ich find schon dases mit dem Richi besser geht... beim Naturkundemuseum der eine Stein hinten in der Ecke... da währ ich mitm Devil glaube nicht hochgekommen... Naja ich glaub mitm Devil hab ichs nie Probiert... Nächstes mal beim Naturkundemuseum zeig ich dir wie man den Großen Brocken da hochkommt, wo Robi und Ara sich schon dran versucht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (8. August 2003)

was willst du mir das zeigen  du hast dann eh viel zu viel schiss dort wieder runterzukommen, sodass du gar net erst probierst hochzufahren...


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. August 2003)

Naja is halt so... hoch gehts immer leichter als runter... ich werds dir schon noch zeigen!


----------



## Matthiastuev (20. Oktober 2003)

...weiß jemand wo der aramis steckt ? Der meldet sich ja garnicht mehr   Brauch doch dringend so Bremsbeläge , hmm...


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Oktober 2003)

Nimm die Koxx... sie sehen genau so aus und bremsen auch genauso


----------



## Matthiastuev (20. Oktober 2003)

..werd ich glaub auch mal machen. Hab schon von mehreren Seiten gehört daß die gut sein sollen. Dacht halt die von ara seien besser.....


----------



## aramis (20. Oktober 2003)

Sind sie auch , aber der Ara bekommt momentan halt keine ran.


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Oktober 2003)

*LOL* Ara nu lass mal keinen gucken, du willst doch nicht sagen, das deine Bremse gut bremst oder?


----------



## biker ben (20. Oktober 2003)

also ara ich hab die tiele jetzt mal draufgehaun, da ich ja endlich mein laufrad hab. und muss schon sagen das die echt super gehn. hatte davor nur die maguras und kann net wirklich vergleichen, aber nun fahre ich (fast) ohne probs ohne bitumen oder anflexen.


----------



## aramis (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> **LOL* Ara nu lass mal keinen gucken, du willst doch nicht sagen, das deine Bremse gut bremst oder?  *




Ronny, mach hier nicht den Dicken. Geh´ lieber mal in den Keller und kehr den Staub von deinem Rad. Natürlich hast du das dickste Bike und die am besten eingestellten Bremsen mit der geilsten Performance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthiastuev (20. Oktober 2003)

...ohne Bitumen und anflexen ? Das hört sich halt echt mal geil an !!! Wann kriegst n Du wieder welche aramis ?
Gruß Matthias


----------



## aramis (20. Oktober 2003)

Das kann ich leider schlecht sagen. Das könnte schon morgen sein, könnte aber auch noch vier Wochen dauern. Sobald ich welche habe, mache ich das im Forum bekannt.


----------



## Mario-Trial (21. Oktober 2003)

diesmal nehm ich auch welche


----------



## matthias,wandel (21. Oktober 2003)

also wenn deine neue lieferung ankommt würde ich auch gerne welche bekommen 

das wäre goil


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Oktober 2003)

Aramis, das hat nichts mit meinem Bike oder meinen Bremsen zu tun! Das sind zusammengetragene Erfahrungsberichte, von den Leuten die beide Beläge (Koxx und Terry...) gefahren sind...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich komme jetzt wieder an welche ran. Also, wer möchte alles welche haben und wie viele. Die Frage ist nicht bindend, nur zur ungefähren Orientierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Oktober 2003)

ich nehm 1Paar, also 2Stück!!!

Was kosten die noch ma??????


----------



## aramis (28. Oktober 2003)

Ah joa, schickt mir bitte ne mail oder ne PM, anstatt das hier reinzuposten. Sonst flippt der Ronny noch aus.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Oktober 2003)

uih, da krieg ich aber Angst


----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2004)

Hab jetzt wieder welche. WIRKLICH und ohne Mist. Liegen bei vor mir aufm Tisch.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Februar 2004)

ara du weißt 2paar...


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Februar 2004)

Habt ihr die Alten etwa schon runtergebremst?

Ronny


----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2004)

nöö, meine sind noch fit. Der Robi hat noch keine.

@Robi: Joa, geht klar.


----------



## matthias,wandel (7. Februar 2004)

wenn du noch welche über hast schick mir bitte auch ma 2 pieces...


----------

